# Kaytee clean and cosy bedding



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

What's everyone's thoughts on this


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

If you've an animal that explores everything with their mouths (such as a chinchilla) then it isn't safe as it expands when wet it can cause impaction internally if consumed.


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

I've got a hamster


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I've used it once, currently checking (as recommended by vet) if Marble is allergic to it because he has been scratching...But since vet visit he hasn't scratched as much...I will add some to his bedding when his cool down period of 1-2 weeks is over. 
A note about that is that this bedding you've got is super soft...Heck I wish my bed was made of that.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Arny said:


> If you've an animal that explores everything with their mouths (such as a chinchilla) then it isn't safe as it expands when wet it can cause impaction internally if consumed.


But it is made of paper therefore breakdown 

I've used it with all my hams no problems and it's great


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> But it is made of paper therefore breakdown
> 
> I've used it with all my hams no problems and it's great


So if it's paper based it's generally ok?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Knighterist said:


> So if it's paper based it's generally ok?


Basically yes but it's got to be 100% unscented paper


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Engel98 said:


> But it is made of paper therefore breakdown


As far as I'm aware it's the waste product of paper manufacturing so not paper itself.
I only know of it from experience with chinchillas and it has cause deaths in them.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Arny said:


> As far as I'm aware it's the waste product of paper manufacturing so not paper itself.
> I only know of it from experience with chinchillas and it has cause deaths in them.


I believe chins are a bit difficult with bedding. Seen many bedding that say 'only safe on wire bases' regarding to chinchillas. As I've never had one, I don't know. I know it's safe for hams. Easier to say paper as it's cellulose and it confuses people. Basically when water is added it breaks down. Not as good as torn tissue which I've started doing and actually prefer


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Well it's finally arrived yay


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tiffanylarkins said:


> Well it's finally arrived yay


What size cage do you have?


----------



## Tiffanylarkins (Feb 19, 2020)

Engel98 said:


> What size cage do you have?


I'm not sure on the size I just know it's a large one from [email protected]


----------

